# how do I fix this problem?



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

when I try to change my email address I get this error message.

"The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here."

Thanks
Roger


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TBoneit said:


> when I try to change my email address I get this error message.
> 
> "The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here."


Is it possible you registered that e-mail (the one allegedly in use) some time ago? Can you change to a third address to test?


----------

